# Which state?



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok im looking for your views on what state to live in under these perameters

I prefer the weather to be on the cooler side rather than hot

I like grasslands and woods alike but not full wooded areas like pacific nw

Need an area with plenty of state/national land

I enyoy bird hunting, small game hunting, trapping, little bit of fishing, and a little bit of big game hunting to fill the freezer

Im leaning towards somewhere out west, I dont mind living in a sparsly populated area, and not looking for really high populated/pressured hunting areas, like alot of out of state hunters

Places i wont live: california, new york, or the southeast

So what say you? Anyone have any suggestions?



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## i'm n rut (Oct 24, 2011)

Sounds like you need to stay here in Michigan, in the U.P..


----------



## putzy (Jul 22, 2011)

i'm n rut said:


> Sounds like you need to stay here in Michigan, in the U.P..


+1


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mudpuppy1299 (Mar 19, 2011)

Wyoming. I'll hopefully be there in a few years!


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

i'm n rut said:


> Sounds like you need to stay here in Michigan, in the U.P..


Only if i can find a job in my field


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Argentina. Land at $40/acre. Puma, red stag, doves, pigeons, boars and ducks. The cheap land and wages, you could sink 100k into 2,000 acres and a house and still have a caretaker for the house when you are not there and someone to wait on you hand and foot while you are there.


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

Nodak


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't rule out the Pacific NW. Once you get east of the Cascade Mountains it isn't all timber and rain. As example, Oregon has antelope hunting. Really good waterfowl hunting over there, some elk OTC tags, deer, lots of bear hunting and fish are plentiful and the species are varied. FM


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

DIYsportsman said:


> Only if i can find a job in my field...


Yeah, that's the key, eh? My wife and I were fortunate to land jobs up here after graduation. It takes some luck, but if you choose wisely you can put the odds in your favor- every community has schools, hospitals, law enforcement, and so on and needs educated professionals.

In your search you may want to also consider economic factors like unemployment rates, mean housing costs etc as well as gun laws e.g. Peoples Republic of Illinois

I strongly believe that many folks here in Michigan take for granted the unbelievable access we have to water, not only for recreation but for crops, drinking etc. Many states especially in the SW are or will be dealing with water shortages.

Marquette often makes those lists you see of the best places to live for people who love the outdoors. Google "top outdoor towns" if you want to be overrun with options.

One example:

http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/gallery/hunting/2010/06/best-towns-2010?photo=14#node-1001326239

Have fun with your search - it's a good problem to have!


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Forest Meister said:


> Don't rule out the Pacific NW. Once you get east of the Cascade Mountains it isn't all timber and rain. As example, Oregon has antelope hunting. Really good waterfowl hunting over there, some elk OTC tags, deer, lots of bear hunting and fish are plentiful and the species are varied. FM


I was not ruling out the pac nw just the west half of wash/oregon i dont like, and yes ill and wis are both off my list too for rediculous laws in general...

I am going into law enforcement so i can essentually go anywhere

Is nodak= north dakota?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Milbo (Jan 5, 2011)

DIYsportsman said:


> Ok im looking for your views on what state to live in under these perameters
> 
> I prefer the weather to be on the cooler side rather than hot
> 
> ...


Idaho or Montana. I liked northern Idaho best.


----------

